# Olimpija Honors Slavko Kotnik on Friday



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

_*Olimpija honors Slavko Kotnik on Friday
Nov 21, 2002*

Tivoli Arena in Ljubljana, Slovenia, will be the scene on Friday of a sold-out game that will have a timeout precisely 14 minutes and 14 seconds after it starts. That is when another 14, the jersey belonging to longtime Union Olimpija center Slavko Kotnik, will be retired before more than 4,000 of the fans who followed much of his long career under the same Tivoli roof. The 18-year career of Kotnik, who turned 40 last week, touched three decades and took him to Italy, Spain and Greece. But the heart of it was spent with Olimpija, and to honor him, superstars from all over the former Yugoslavia - including Dino Radja and Aleksandar Djordjevic - will wear the same jersey together in tomorrow's exhibition game._

Link: http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=6&id=310

I didn't follow the Euroleague for such a long time, but maybe some of you guys know him! :yes:


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~ (Oct 9, 2002)

Great player. Nice moves, he was a professional with workaholism although he was old.
I hope he ll be a coach someday...


________
JGKoblenz,just an info...
Euroleague, in the form that you are getting familiar with in the last couple of years, had nothing to do with the old time classic European Champions' Cup. It's a different story.
I strongly believe that in the past, it was a championship only for the BEST given teams. Now its more broad...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> ________
> JGKoblenz,just an info...
> Euroleague, in the form that you are getting familiar with in the last couple of years, had nothing to do with the old time classic European Champions' Cup. It's a different story.
> I strongly believe that in the past, it was a championship only for the BEST given teams. Now its more broad...


I understand it. Maybe they tried to make a more popular championship.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

If you remember Zoran Savic,Kotnik looks a lot like him both physiognomically and in game style,at least after '98 that I'm following him.A great fighter at both court ends.Along with Zdovc and Alibegovic they are definetely the biggest personalities of the Slovenian basketball.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> If you remember Zoran Savic,Kotnik looks a lot like him both physiognomically and in game style,at least after '98 that I'm following him.A great fighter at both court ends.Along with Zdovc and Alibegovic they are definetely the biggest personalities of the Slovenian basketball.


Thanks for the info alister!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

quote:
Originally posted by [email protected][email protected]~!
________
JGKoblenz,just an info...
Euroleague, in the form that you are getting familiar with in the last couple of years, had nothing to do with the old time classic European Champions' Cup. It's a different story.
I strongly believe that in the past, it was a championship only for the BEST given teams. Now its more broad... 


I'm not so sure what you mean. When you say "in the past" how long ago do you mean? I think that nowadays' Euroleague is indeed a competition with the top teams. The only teams that have to be added, maybe, should be Pamesa Valencia and Lietuvos Rytas. All the rest of the teams are indeed the best they could get. 

In the past the teams that were taking place in the EuroChamps were only the winners of the domestic leagues (with the runner ups for the strong countries) and the champs of small leagues. As a result the groups were composed of giants from Italy, Greece and Spain alongside the champs of countries like Portugal (Benfica, Porto, Ovarense), Ukraine (Budivelnik), Belgium (Oostende, Maes Pils, Charleroi) etc. Now you can't get those teams. As for even longer in the past the situation could be described as even worse since there were only a couple of strong teams like Jugoplastica, Barca, Aris, Scavolini and all the rest were teams like Guildford Kings or Sunnair. 

Now all the good teams can be assembled in ULEB's EL by using as a determinant of participation the level of the domestic leagues and financial idependency, rather than trying to get a team from every country as it has been done in the past. This may look unfair and based on totally subjective grounds but it provides a much more competitive tournament.

Someone has to say this to FIBA, too. Besides the true champion of Europe will be the Champion's Cup winner and not the EL winner, right?.....since, FIBA is the one that organizes the official tournament. (what a joke!) . 

Any Maccabi fans here to discuss this matter?

To the telebasket members (zoom and WP). Check my post in the TB forum I want your opinion on something.


----------

